# Corn snake with swollen throat. PLEASE HELP



## joey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a lovely little two year old corn snake, but last night noticed that her throat is swollen, can anyone suggest a cause for this.
She is feeding fine, I actually think this has been a bit swollen for a couple of weeks , but it was only last night that I realised what was wrong with her.
If you have any ideas or suggestions please post, she seems fine in herself.
She shares the tank with another corn of the same size, no external marks on her at all.
Thanks for reading, I dont know what I would do without this resource. thanks


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 2, 2008)

1) Go to a vet, we cannot diagnose an animal over the internet and this could be serious enough already without waiting any longer.

2) You should put the other snake in its own enclosure - they won't miss each other in the least and at least then you won't run the risk of losing TWO pets if this is something contagious.


----------



## ballpython2 (Dec 2, 2008)

joey said:


> I have a lovely little two year old corn snake, but last night noticed that her throat is swollen, can anyone suggest a cause for this.
> She is feeding fine, I actually think this has been a bit swollen for a couple of weeks , but it was only last night that I realised what was wrong with her.
> If you have any ideas or suggestions please post, she seems fine in herself.
> She shares the tank with another corn of the same size, no external marks on her at all.
> Thanks for reading, I dont know what I would do without this resource. thanks


i dont kno what the  problem is but try separating them maybe its a stress lump.


----------



## Red Eyes (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe check this list to see if there is a vet close to you http://www.reptilekeeper.co.uk/repvets.php and try to get an appointment.


----------



## boidaddic (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like to me that you may be dealing with an upper respiratory infection, this is common during the weather change if you let your temperatures drop by accident. Do you notice any fluid coming out of its mouth? If thats what it is I'd suggest warming up the enclosure and going to the vet who will probably give you baytril, and if you have a choice go with the injections as its a much easier and effective route then the oral stuff. Hope this helps
Peace,
Eric


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2008)

*thanks*

Eric, 
thank you for the advise, I also think that respiratory infection is the most likely cause, and have increased temp. She is showing no other sign of infection, no fluid, no holding mouth open, its literally just this lump, sort of more below and behind the jaw, rather than directly below the mouth. 
thanks for taking the time to reply . 

Obviously I will take her to the vet, but this forum is usually such a font of knowledge, I would rather gather as much information before, as in my experience, most vets do not have the range of knowledge to effectively diagnose snakes and suchlike.

Anyway,, thanks for your time, and nice to hear from you Eric, long time no speak!!


----------

